
The Secret, Stressful Stories of Fossils - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/31/stress/the-secret-stressful-stories-of-fossils
======
marcus_holmes
From the article: Climate change in the Pleistocene was “huge, frequent, and
rapid,” says Cooper, director of the Australian Centre for Ancient DNA at the
University of Adelaide. “Sometimes a change of 10 degrees centigrade over a
space of a decade or two.”

this can't be right, surely? I thought the whole reason we're contemplating
spending trillions of dollars preventing a 2 degree centigrade change over a
century is because it is unprecedented in nature?

~~~
spdustin
It is right, but you're thinking in the wrong direction. The climate shifts
were due to ice ages, not greenhouse gas-induced warming.

~~~
CM30
So if it was a 2 degrees decrease in temperature, we'd be fine with it?

